# What sight for Hunter class?



## vwpittman (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi guys, I'm trying to find the best sight possible for Hunter class. I'm just starting out, started shooting 3-d this spring and have been using my hunting setup. At the moment, I'm using a Truglo Trusite Extreme w/ 5 .19 pins. It has been fine for starting out in bow novice class w/ max yardage @ 30yds. I'm wanting to move up to Hunter class and would like to know if I should keep what I have, or upgrade to an adjustable freestyle type sight. I would appreciate any suggestions on which brand/type of sight I should use. Thanks.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I like the Viper Predator 2000 in either .010" or .019" pins. :thumb:

www.viperarcheryproducts.com


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Lyle Plum*

Winner of Paris ASA Pro am in hunter class use this sight. 

Lyle won by quite a margin. Sight looks like an Extreme.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

all my buddies use Extreme

ask rocket83 how he likes his


----------



## Dan Turner (Mar 13, 2005)

*sights*

I would recogmend SWORD sights any would be fine...


----------



## shootnat1 (Jun 3, 2008)

I have tried many pin sights the best i have found is the Spott-Hogg Hog-It. I had the wrap on mine and sometimes would get fuzzy i went with a bigger peep and seem to work better. These sights i think are the toughest sights out there, Sight them in and they stay! They are not light but work great. They are awsome with the lens i had a 4x on mine, Not cheap, But last forever.


----------



## jakeeib (Jan 8, 2008)

I use the Viper predator microtune with .019 pins, I found the .010 to small for me, I love the sight very adjustable and allows you to add a lens if you decide to later.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

*Sword*

I've used all of them and Sword is best for me.


----------



## welder1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Another reccomendation for Sword here. Sword sights leave nothing to be desired. They are smooth to adjust with good quality markings to go by. Their fibers are tough and transmit alot of light. I've used others and nothing beats a Sword and it won't break the bank to buy one.


----------



## rod251 (Feb 1, 2007)

Your Tru-Glo will be just fine. If you decide you want smaller pins, you may try a sight that offers .10 pins. Sword is definitely a good one to look at. If you can judge yardage and hit where you are aiming with the Tru-Glo, then you already have a lot of the field beat.


----------



## Pride Hunter (Aug 6, 2005)

*sight*

Right now I use a Viper Micro adjust. This sight is great! I just got a Sure Loc Lethal Weapon to play with.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Sword!


----------



## Chiller (Oct 24, 2006)

I love my sword apex micro 3rd plane and for the price you can't beat it!


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

jakeeib said:


> I use the Viper predator microtune with .019 pins, I found the .010 to small for me, I love the sight very adjustable and allows you to add a lens if you decide to later.


I've used em all including Sword and Sure-Loc.
Best pin sight i've ever bolted on a bow is the Viper Microtune.
The Extreme series is a good sight for the $$$.

*Viper Pro MT...*


----------



## team_TRX (Feb 26, 2004)

sure-loc lethal weapon.........


----------



## Carbon-n-Copper (May 27, 2008)

jakeeib said:


> I use the Viper predator microtune with .019 pins, I found the .010 to small for me, I love the sight very adjustable and allows you to add a lens if you decide to later.



I agree with that! I have the same setup and problem seeing the .010 pins.


----------



## promod1385 (Oct 3, 2007)

I use the sword 3rd plane micro. Love it! I have it loaded up with .10 pins right now. If you dont have good eyes the .19 pins would be advisable. I have a sword on my hunting bow as well. They are not "hightech" but they are built to be tough.


----------



## Todzilla (Feb 27, 2005)

*Why change????*

What will you gain by changing??? I would wait until you get a year or so under your belt. The reason I say this is you'll learn what works by shooting with others .Then you can form your opinion. Do you shoot flat ground ? do you need 3rd Axis? don't spend your money on what people say , as there are many fan boys out there . most sights are of great quality and you need to decide which features you need and how much to spend.


good luck 

Todd


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

copper john dead nuts 2 comp 4 pin..... use it for 3D and hunting


----------



## bigman17 (Apr 8, 2007)

viper pro 2000 micro. 8 shooters in my group all of us shoot this same sight .019 pins . you cant find a better sight. ive looked at the sword its a nice sight for the money. butt if u want the best get a viper pro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Currently the very best multi-pin sight for hunter class archers is the Spot Hogg Hogg-It. Sword makes a quality sight along with others. BUT, the answer to your question is the Spot Hogg Hogg-It. It is the sight that all other manufacturers try to beat.


----------



## caseyann2210 (Mar 2, 2007)

*The Best IMO*

Is the bad boy hunter by H.T.M. these sights are industructable


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Best: Spot Hogg Hogg-it
Close second: Sword apex 3rd plane


----------



## Plumluvs2shoot (Jul 10, 2007)

*Paris Champ*

Hey it doesnt matter who the manufacturers are tryin to out do or what sight you are using as much as if it is workin for you, all of these guys have given you top notch info but feel it out and find what works for you if your tru glo is getting your arrows where you want them then i would stay with it. Daniel Boone put my pic on this thread and I'm using and Extreme RT 900 w/ .19 pins and it works for me and thats all that matters to me. Good luck and good shootin to all.:wink::wink:


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

*Sword APex 3rd Plane*

A Sword Trident won the ASA Augusta, but a Sword Apex 3rd Plane would have probably worked also.


----------



## vwpittman (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you guys for all the responses. I'm just looking for a sight that has a sight extention and possible 3rd axis ajustment. I'm looking hard at the Sword and Viper. One question about the Viper Pro 2000, is the sight housing all aluminum or a composite material?


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

Just get a extreme, viper or a sword. Please buy these. Just don't buy a Spot Hogg. I shoot a Spot Hogg. Best sight that I have ever shot. I have tried them all. Best customer service, best waranty. I don't recommend them to anybody. Cause if you don't shoot them I don't have to worry about you beating me.. It doesn't matter what kind of sight that you have, you still have to guess the yardage and make a good release.


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

by the way i own 3 bows and everyone has a spot hogg


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

So many out there but, I like Viper Archery and Sword sights.....
Dollar for dollar I think they are some of the best sights out there, not too expensive and they are built rock solid and the pins (I use .19) are very visable. :darkbeer:


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

sword third plane micro


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

Spot Hogg is the best IMO! They are almost infinately adjustable.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> Currently the very best multi-pin sight for hunter class archers is the Spot Hogg Hogg-It. Sword makes a quality sight along with others. BUT, the answer to your question is the Spot Hogg Hogg-It. It is the sight that all other manufacturers try to beat.


What he said.....

There is no pin sight better then a Hogg It....the only one close IMHO (and I have messed with ALL of the other "top end" sights....is the Lethal Weapon. You would have to pay me to put something then one of these two sights on a bow.:wink:


----------



## bhcsedalia (Dec 15, 2007)

*A lot of good recomendations*

There have been a lot of good sights mentioned in response to your post. I use the Sword Accusight, and I love it.

I will mention one thing. You need to check the club rules in the area you intend to shoot. You mentioned that you intend to shoot the hunter class. In my area, there are some clubs that limit how far forward your sight can extend in the hunter class. The rules say that the pins can be no further than 5 inches from the front of the riser.


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

bhcsedalia said:


> I will mention one thing. You need to check the club rules in the area you intend to shoot. You mentioned that you intend to shoot the hunter class. In my area, there are some clubs that limit how far forward your sight can extend in the hunter class. The rules say that the pins can be no further than 5 inches from the front of the riser.


That is a gay ***** rule.


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

bigman17 said:


> viper pro 2000 micro. 8 shooters in my group all of us shoot this same sight .019 pins . you cant find a better sight. ive looked at the sword its a nice sight for the money. butt if u want the best get a viper pro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ill have to agree, i own one, i have hunted with it, shot spots with it, and 3-d, and im most likely going to get another one. There awesome.


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

Chiller said:


> I love my sword apex micro 3rd plane and for the price you can't beat it!


+1 on the Swords. Apex 3rd Plane for me. I don't think you can beat it period, at any price. I've only had mine for a couple of weeks, but it's built strong, the pins are well defined, and it's quiet. Even with the light on it (lots of sights seem to rattle at the shot with a light on them). Only criticism I have is the red .010 pins are hard to see. I had mine built with the top 2 pins being .019 and the lower 2 being .010 (1 green & 1 red). Next one will be the same but will have all green pins. Great sight though.

Dawg


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

Sword..... Best of the Best......


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

Dan Turner said:


> I would recogmend SWORD sights any would be fine...


Same here


----------



## KCC (Aug 27, 2007)

*Sight*

sure-loc lethal weapon. Graet sight once you figure out how to adjust it.


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

i guess the thing that will let you know is what YOU want to spend. 

do you want (roughly) a $100 sight or are you willing to spend 300-400?

ALL pin sights are basically the same PERIOD. some just have added things to make them SEEM better. i've messed with hoggs, MGB's, extreme's and many many more.... i'll stick with the Sword. it does it's job and thats all that matters.( plus it's lasted 5 years with no problems-- heck i even have the original batteries in my light and the fibers)

speed


----------



## AAarcher (Aug 29, 2005)

Sword.


----------



## mathewdbl_lung (Mar 17, 2008)

Not a Moveable site, if you've read any of the "My 3D Rant" thread. LOL That archer is in between a rock and a hard place. 

No disrespect to Mo Farm Boy, I just couldn't pass up the joke.


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

sword apex micro 3rd plane is the sight for me. Good price and great performance


----------



## everest (Mar 14, 2007)

look at the Pinhead pro 10 thau by Vital Gear, everything is machined with Extra bright pins that glow in the dark and dimmer silicon bands to dim it for 3d shooting.


----------



## Simpson (Dec 11, 2006)

mocheese said:


> I've used all of them and Sword is best for me.


What he said...


----------



## figtide (Jan 16, 2006)

Spott Hogg Hogg It with 0.010 pins and a wrap. Can't be beat IMO.


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

Viper microtune very sturdy dependable sight.


----------



## Camo (Jan 12, 2005)

Spot Hogg Hogg-it. The best IMO. In my experiance, I have not seen a Hunter Class sight that can beat it. Pricey, but so is anything that is top of the line.
I just wish they would sell them in nice camo patterns.:wink:


----------



## 09Petersen (Feb 25, 2008)

*Hunter Class*



vwpittman said:


> Hi guys, I'm trying to find the best sight possible for Hunter class. I'm just starting out, started shooting 3-d this spring and have been using my hunting setup. At the moment, I'm using a Truglo Trusite Extreme w/ 5 .19 pins. It has been fine for starting out in bow novice class w/ max yardage @ 30yds. I'm wanting to move up to Hunter class and would like to know if I should keep what I have, or upgrade to an adjustable freestyle type sight. I would appreciate any suggestions on which brand/type of sight I should use. Thanks.


There are two sights that i would go with the cooper john dead nuts 2 or the hogg it from spot hog


----------



## ap1221 (Feb 16, 2008)

*sights*

viper microtune i like them so well i have two :RockOn:


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

Montana black gold ignite


----------

